# Summer League Rosters



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

It seems to be taking longer than usual to get Summer League rosters out. If you find definite conformation of any players on any teams, post them in this thread.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...so far, only these teams have posted their rosters on the "official" NBA summer league website:

Denver Nuggets 
Detroit Pistons 
Golden State Warriors 
Los Angeles Clippers 
Memphis Grizzlies 
Phoenix Suns 
Sacramento Kings 

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/vslnews08.html


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

NJ Nets summer league roster => http://www.netsdaily.com/blog/?p=508


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

NO Hornets summer league roster => http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/newsrelease_hornets_3july2007.html


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

Minn T-Wolves summer league roster => http://www.twolvesblog.com/daily-news/minnesota-timberwolves-news/wolves-summer-league-roster.html


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

Orlando Magic summer league roster => http://www.hoopsiq.com/2008/07/2008-nba-orlando-magic-summer-league.html


----------



## PTBfan (Feb 29, 2008)

I heard David Lucas was playing for Portland this year.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

HAAK is just dominating this thread. Nice work!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm sure we'll get word about the roster once the Bayless/Diogu trade finalizes. Or maybe we'll see an early eight-man roster first and then they'll get added.

By the way, do they broadcast Summer League games on NBA TV or anything like that?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I think all the games are on comcast


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Ya they're all on Comcast this year, but I think other games will be on NBATV and NBA.com like last year I believe.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think it's coming out slower than usual because the league is starting later than usual.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

they can't give out roster until the bayless trade is completed, so that bayless can be on the roster


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

PTBfan said:


> I heard David Lucas was playing for Portland this year.


That'd be awesome since I knew him and his brother from 4th grade clear through high school (how could I not? They lived across the street from me, after all, haha), but I think you might have gotten your signals crossed with him playing for the Portland IBL team, the Chinooks, where he's had a lot of success last season when he wasn't injured.

EDIT: Trib article from last month about him playing for the Chinooks.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Entity said:


> By the way, do they broadcast Summer League games on NBA TV or anything like that?


Nevermind, I answered my own question. All five Blazer games will be broadcast on NBA TV, so I'll get to see them too.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Cannot wait for summer league!


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice that the games will be televised this year.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Does anyone know for certain that Rudy will not be at Summer League? 

If you go to the NBA site on SL and click on Portland Trail Blazers you get the blurb from the TB web site about Rudy and only that??? Is it possible that he can play some in the SL before he goes to Olympics?

gatorpops


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

He is NOT playing in Vegas. He'll come to Portland right after the Olympics.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Guards: Jeryld Bayless, Petteri Koponen
> SFs: Nicolas Batum, Brandon Robinson
> PFs: Ike Diogu, Frederico Kammerichs
> Centers: Steven Hill, Joel Freeland
> ...


http://www.clubblazers.com/forums/blazers-summer-league-t551,start,15.html


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> http://www.clubblazers.com/forums/blazers-summer-league-t551,start,15.html


Are those forums reliable? I don't know how much I can trust something that spelled Bayless' first name as Jeyrld.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I think they are as reliable as any other....


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Looks like spelling doesn't matter. That forum says its newest member is LameR.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Should be fun! Batum, Kammerichs, Freeland, Koponen are all going to be exciting to watch! Do you know why Oden isn't playing?


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

RoseCity said:


> Do you know why Oden isn't playing?


...rehab?


----------



## enzo aix (Oct 7, 2007)

Oden should play he needs to show me he can play he hasn't done a thing yet!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

He will be clear for full court in August. He'll be running for 3 months before the season starts. He'll be just fine!


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Driew said:


> ...rehab?


Over a year later? He is cleared to play, last I heard. Time to get the guy some game time action! BTW, I heard a nasty rumor....about the knee.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

He is not yet cleared to play full court games. Plus it's only been 8 months since surgery.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

RoseCity said:


> Over a year later? He is cleared to play, last I heard. Time to get the guy some game time action! *BTW, I heard a nasty rumor....about the knee.*


You can't just say that and not elaborate. Otherwise, good for you.


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

Entity said:


> Nevermind, I answered my own question. All five Blazer games will be broadcast on NBA TV, so I'll get to see them too.




Aren't they all being shown on Comcast sports Net too?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes, they will replay them.


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

*delete*


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

RoseCity said:


> Over a year later? He is cleared to play, last I heard. Time to get the guy some game time action! BTW, I heard a nasty rumor....about the knee.


They are just being extra cautious. No Summer League for Oden, but he will be available for pickup basketball at 24 hour fitness.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Hector said:


> Looks like spelling doesn't matter. That forum says its newest member is LameR.


Wanted to investigate for myself =]


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

That Magic roster is horrendous...the kings and suns rosters aren't great either. I do look forward to watching the Memphis and NJ summer league teams play.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

enzo aix said:


> Oden should play he needs to show me he can play he hasn't done a thing yet!


Oden doesn't need to show you anything unless your name is Kevin Pritchard or Nate Mac.


----------



## enzo aix (Oct 7, 2007)

what if my name was Mac Pritchard?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

enzo aix said:


> Oden should play he needs to show me he can play he hasn't done a thing yet!


Awesome point. He needs to impress you in summer league before he can ever really earn playing time in the NBA.

Get on the horn and let Oden know.

Ed O.


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm going to be out of the country the extent of Summer League. While the games will be broadcast on NBA TV and shown on COMCAST (I think) does that mean they can be viewed on the internet?


----------

